# Norwegian: half time/extra time



## jancho

Hello.

How would you say "half time/extra time" (in soccer) in Norwegian?

Half time is the 15 minut pause between the two half and extra time is time played in addition due to short intteruptions during match.

suggestions: halvtid/ekstra tid

Thank you.


----------



## Obil Tu

"Half time" is simply "pause", as far as I know. For "extra time" we say "tilleggstid".


----------



## Huffameg

Obil Tu said:


> "Half time" is simply "pause", as far as I know. For "extra time" we say "tilleggstid".



Overtid?


----------



## GraaEminense

"Overtid" rather than "tilleggstid". 

Or, possibly, "ekstraomgang" -if the extra time is to consist of a full extra half.


----------



## Obil Tu

Huffameg said:


> Overtid?



True, "overtid" is more common. (Much more, according to Google ) But "tilleggstid" exists, too. Guess the working life connotations of the former threw me off.


----------



## vestfoldlilja

I don't see that overtid and tilleggstid mean the same. Overtid is when the match time is over, but the referee has not called the time and declared the match over. Tillleggstid is when the referee adds more time to the existing ordinary time to make up for stop time during the match. 

We can see this in the words; overtid – directly translates as over time (and we do use the same word if we work over time) and tillleggstid – directly translates as addition time (added time).


----------



## oskhen

vestfoldlilja said:


> I don't see that overtid and tilleggstid mean the same. Overtid is when the match time is over, but the referee has not called the time and declared the match over. Tillleggstid is when the referee adds more time to the existing ordinary time to make up for stop time during the match.
> 
> We can see this in the words; overtid – directly translates as over time (and we do use the same word if we work over time) and tillleggstid – directly translates as addition time (added time).


 
Won't you have "overtid" because the referee has decided that "tilleggstid" is necessary, but he doesn't declare it openly?


----------



## vestfoldlilja

I'm not sure, perhaps, my knowledge of football ain't that great.


----------



## oskhen

vestfoldlilja said:


> my knowledge of football ain't that great.


 
Same here.


----------



## Obil Tu

oskhen said:


> Same here.



Well, that makes (at least) three of us  However, I thought that they could be used interchangeably. It's just two different ways of seeing the time after the regular 90 minutes are up - which is necessarily "overtid" (because it exceeds the "normal" time) but also (I thought) "tilleggstid", because the ref consciously added it to the original time. Unless he's a bad ref, maybe.


----------



## Magb

In my opinion, if there's a difference between "overtid" and "tilleggstid" it's just in what the words emphasize. Overtid is just referring to the fact that the game period is continuing past the standard 45 minutes, while tilleggstid emphasizes the fact that this is the official extra time that has been declared by the referee. But people often refer to the official time as "overtid" as well, and in fact if the referee lets play continue even past the alloted extra time people often say that it's "over overtida", "over tillagt tid", etc.

In English there's even more different terms. There's at least "added time", "substitution time", "injury time", "extra time", "overtime" and "stoppage time", and as far as I know there's no formal difference in meaning between any of those either, even if there may be slight differences in nuance.


----------



## Obil Tu

Magb said:


> In my opinion, if there's a difference between "overtid" and "tilleggstid" it's just in what the words emphasize.



That's what I meant


----------



## Huffameg

Obil Tu said:


> That's what I meant



I thought "tillegstid" is the time wasted throughout the match which is added in the end, whereas "overtid" is adding time to finish a match that cannot end in a draw. 

Wikipedia puts it like this: 
*Idrett*

 Hvis f.eks. en fotballkamp er på overtid, betyr det at 90 minutters spilletid er passert, men at dommeren enda ikke har blåst av kampen. Tilleggstid er den tiden som dommeren legger til ordinær spilletid (bestemmes av hoveddommer og vises på elektronisk tavle av 4.dommer) på grunn av stopp i spillet.


----------



## Magb

Huffameg said:


> ... whereas "overtid" is adding time to finish a match that cannot end in a draw.



No, that's not right. In these situations two extra periods of 15 minutes each (called "ekstraomganger" in Norwegian) are added, and if it's still a draw after those there's a penalty shootout. No one ever refers to this as "overtid".


----------



## The_Red_Lion

Just out of interest would you ever use _ekstratid_ in Norwegian.

Personally for the English terms I'd say:

Added time, stoppage time and injury time is the time added by the referee at the end of the game. To take account of injuries or substitutions etc.

Extra time is used for the two 15 min extra halves added to the 90 mins. Maybe during a knock-out match before penalties are needed.

Overtime is something done at the office.

Substitution time is not really used.


----------



## Magb

The_Red_Lion said:


> Just out of interest would you ever use _ekstratid_ in Norwegian.



Not really, no. At least I've never heard it used.



The_Red_Lion said:


> Extra time is used for the two 15 min extra halves added to the 90 mins. Maybe during a knock-out match before penalties are needed.
> 
> Overtime is something done at the office.
> 
> Substitution time is not really used.



Heh, yeah, you're probably right about all of these. I could swear I've heard "overtime" used when referring to added time in sports, but perhaps not so much in soccer parlance.


----------



## The_Red_Lion

Maybe "overtime" is used in N. America.


----------



## The_Red_Lion

Going back to the first post... I just read _halvtid_ in a newspaper on the net and after checking it is listed in one of the dictionary resources.


----------



## oskhen

The_Red_Lion said:


> Going back to the first post... I just read _halvtid_ in a newspaper on the net and after checking it is listed in one of the dictionary resources.


 
My guess is that it's borrowed from English. It sounds very awkward in Norwegian.


----------



## Grefsen

GraaEminense said:


> "Overtid" rather than "tilleggstid".


I just listened to an incredibly exciting fotball match on *NRK Radio*.  Three goals were scored in "extra time" at* Ullevaal Stadion *and when the announcers weren't going completely crazy they alternated between using *"overtid"* and *"tilleggstid." *


----------



## GraaEminense

Imported sport, imported terminology. There's a reason we seem to mostly use English terms, I guess


----------

